# How much salt can my 1 Ton Haul?



## steve b (Sep 14, 2002)

Usually I have as much as 12,000 lbs on it. It really rocks back and forth. I could put more if I put higher sides on it. Has anyone put more than that on it. Should I do any plowing with that much weight?


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

i really overloaded a truck once and it was the tires that got all squishy.
so check the capacity of your tires. u can get bigger springs installed also.
talk to a shop that does this for advice on final capacity. but you are going to be over mfgs rated load.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

have you had your suspension beefed up? 12k is a lot of weight for a 1 ton. not to mention you are way over legal.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Even with everthing else beefed up, I would be worried if you had an auto transmission, and were going to push snow too. The manual trans. usually has a low gear so you can get the load moving. I just don't think your transmission will be up to hauling that weight and pushing a blade.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

The guy that I sub for has a 2003 F350 regular cab long bed srw. He installed the firestone airbags on the rear and when he loads his spreader he usually has 5 tons in it. The truck does not sag at all when the air bags are aired up. Now I'm not saying that this is safe but just giving an example.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You have a one ton vehicle and are putting a six ton load on it? This in addition to the weight of the vehicle itself, any equipment - like the plow and sander and passengers. And your question is whether or not you should plow? If you're carrying six tons of salt or sand, you apparently have a three yard spreader or have 12" sideboards on a two yarder. Either way, what you have is:

TOO MUCH WEIGHT FOR THE TRUCK.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Trucks are rated for their gross weight , meaning the weight of the truck ,plus fuel passanger and what ever you are hauling. Its not a matter of if the truck sags , it has to do with the braking capacity , tire capacity , and over all safety of the truck. Sure you can put 12000 lbs on the truck , but if you are involved in an accident and you are over the manufacturers gross vehicle rating , you are screwed. It doesnt matter how much you beef up the springs or tires . 

To put things into perspective a Tandem dump truck with air brakes , 3 axels , much heavier tires carries about 20 tons. Now you want to carry about 1 third of the weight on a 1 ton ( a 1 ton is basicly a built up pick up)
A disaster waiting to happen


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

HUMMMM???? 1 ton?


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

To answer your question, your one ton should be able to carry one ton, maybe.

The 12000# amount mentioned had better be including truck, driver, fuel, cargo (salt) and any other gear. I think the truck frame would fold with 12k of cargo.

For example, my 96 Dodge 3500 (1 ton ) has a GVWR (gross vehicle weight rating) of 11000#. With this math, the truck would clearly be over by 1000.

A one ton should be able to carry one ton, however, that isn't always the case. If the truck is an extended cab or 4 door, four wheel drive with all the extra add ons, the amount available for cargo can be less that 2k and still stay under the GVWR.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

MOW ME OVER said:


> The guy that I sub for has a 2003 F350 regular cab long bed srw. He installed the firestone airbags on the rear and when he loads his spreader he usually has 5 tons in it. The truck does not sag at all when the air bags are aired up. Now I'm not saying that this is safe but just giving an example.


How do you fit 5 tons of salt in an 8' bed?


----------



## frostservices (Nov 19, 2005)

Ian said:


> To answer your question, your one ton should be able to carry one ton, maybe.
> 
> The 12000# amount mentioned had better be including truck, driver, fuel, cargo (salt) and any other gear. I think the truck frame would fold with 12k of cargo.
> 
> ...


A one ton rating on a truck does not mean that you can only carry one ton . I would say a one ton duelly would have a gvwr of about 12,000# and an empty weight of about 8,000 # meaning your payload would be 4,000#. Which I wouldn`t be afraid to plow with ,but if you even double your payload to 8,000# you would want to be very careful of stuff cause you will get very good traction and could really tear stuff up if you start pushing all you can push with that kind of weight. I have had as much as 6,000# on my f-250 srw but its more than you wanna push snow with , and your exceeding the manufacters gvw by about 3,500# I Would not put over 2 ton on for plowing and just do what your truck handles well for salting , if your not on the hiway alot it shouldn`t hurt to exceed your gvwr some but remember the heavier you load the more chance to break something.
Seth


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

The tranny shop, axle shop, front end shop, brake shop, and tire shops are all going to love you. lol
Let's not forget the cops.
If you had 12000 lb on it, I hope it was on the trailer you were pulling which was rated at 12k or more. You are asking for a disaster. I am not afraid to put 3k on a salt truck that is going to salt, but usually don't plow with that much. We plow and salt with what we use for ballast, then go back to re-fill the trucks just to salt with about 3k. Keep in mind, we are not going over 10min from load site, and when we get there we are dumping weight immediately. Listen to the guys on this site. They are pros and not one of them was trying to promote the idea of carrying this much weight on a one ton truck. Be careful, there is not enough stopping power (especially on ice) to stop that when some 17 year old girl pulls out in front of you. Then it is lawsuit city!


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

MOW ME OVER said:


> The guy that I sub for has a 2003 F350 regular cab long bed srw. He installed the firestone airbags on the rear and when he loads his spreader he usually has 5 tons in it. The truck does not sag at all when the air bags are aired up. Now I'm not saying that this is safe but just giving an example.


This is total B.S. There is no way in hell he is putting 5 tons on a single rear wheel truck. The tires are rated load range E to carry about 3000-3400 lbs. With 5 tons on the truck, plus the weight of the spreader, the rims would be darn close to touching the ground. I wouldn't drive anywhere with that much on that truck.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Jpocket said:


> Even with everthing else beefed up, I would be worried if you had an auto transmission, and were going to push snow too. The manual trans. usually has a low gear so you can get the load moving. I just don't think your transmission will be up to hauling that weight and pushing a blade.


Not to mention stopping power!!!


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

all i want to know is how do you STOP!!!!!!! or is that what the plow is for???


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

go plow said:


> all i want to know is how do you STOP!!!!!!! or is that what the plow is for???


With that much weight, you put a chain on the spreader... and toss it out like an anchor and hope it grabs hold of something.. and pray~!

We all try to do more with less, but there's a limit to even the best imagination.


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

i have got a 94 dodge is has a 8800. gvrw and when im fully loaded spreader witch is snow-ex 450lbs by it self and 9'2" boos v i tip the scales at 15,439 pounds hope this give you something to think about ....... what these trucks will hold!!!!!


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

mr.plow 2 said:


> i have got a 94 dodge is has a 8800. gvrw and when im fully loaded spreader witch is snow-ex 450lbs by it self and 9'2" boos v i tip the scales at 15,439 pounds hope this give you something to think about ....... what these trucks will hold!!!!!


*
Don't have a flat without a 20 ton jack!*

Seriously, there's a breaking point between safely and safety. If you hit someone fully loaded, your life will be miserable while you try to settle the claims.

What do you have your truck licensed for?


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

*ridiculously overweight*

If you are truly putting 12 k in a one ton truck that is ridiculous. It is this reason why the DOT in NH is cracking down on smaller trucks. I run an F550 with a 17.5gvw. The most I have gone over the scales is a bit over 22k. The truck can haul it but stopping it is another story. The tires are rated for a bit over 20k. I would not intentionaly run that much weight. I was loaded with a cat988.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

mr.plow 2 said:


> i have got a 94 dodge is has a 8800. gvrw and when im fully loaded spreader witch is snow-ex 450lbs by it self and 9'2" boos v i tip the scales at 15,439 pounds hope this give you something to think about ....... what these trucks will hold!!!!!


What are using to weigh your truck a bathroom scale?My 2005 F350[pickup],9ft fisher,2yrd sander loaded with 3k lbs of salt,fuel and 200lbs of icemelt.I leave the scale at #11,600 my GVW is #10500.I dont believe your dodge is that heavy


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Are you guys seriously BRAGGING about how much you're overloading your trucks? My dual rear wheel one ton is rated for 12,050 pounds; I have it registered for 12,000 and the tires are rated for something like 2,150 each (so six tires times 2150 = 12,900# which includes EVERYTHING riding on the tires). This is what the tires are designed to carry and they cost a lot of money (a lot to me, anyway). Why would I deliberately cause them to wear out faster by overloading them, to say nothing of the brakes, shocks and everything else I'm going to wear out. Then there's the danger I'm deliberately putting myself and every one else around me in.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

12k in the back of an F-350 is BS.. Total rig weight at 12k I can believe but 12k just in the bed is crap. It's not possible.

I had my 14x7' dump trailer behind one of my trucks yesterday. Loaded 3 pallets of rock salt on it.

Trailer empty weight - 4,700lbs
Rock salt- 3 pallets @ 2450lbs per = 7,350lbs

Total weight being hauled = 12,050.. Just for ****s and giggles and to figure out if your claim was true; I turned off the electric trailer brakes.. I COULD NOT STOP THE TRUCK IF MY LIFE DEPENDED ON IT!!!!

Not to mention it was on a trailer rated to haul 12,500lbs... I see no way you could possibly put 12k in the back of a pickup.. its just not possible. sorry


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

qualitylawncare said:


> 12k in the back of an F-350 is BS.. Total rig weight at 12k I can believe but 12k just in the bed is crap. It's not possible.
> 
> I had my 14x7' dump trailer behind one of my trucks yesterday. Loaded 3 pallets of rock salt on it.
> 
> ...


I agree... Well, you could put 12k in the back, if you were loading it with steel or lead... But I wouldn't want to have to stop it, as you said. Oh, and for bringing a 20 ton jack, you better bring a tow truck and an ambulance with you too. When jacking up on side of the rear axle, for instance, you are forcing 1/3 of 12,000 lbs (4000) onto a 2"x2" square. So, you have 1000lbs of force per inch. Can you say, broken axle? Then, the truck tips, drops the load (on you).

In regards to hauling, I carry my Kubota (10000lbs) on my tandem trailer with electric brakes. I can stop it without the brakes on, but it's wicked hard to do, and places a lot more wear on the truck.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

I wouldn't be too afraid of puting that weight on a dually Dump, but i wouldn't put a blade on it. Driveing a truck loaded like that is just a matter of knowing what your doing, some guys try to drive loaded trucks like there empty.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

Im Not Trully Sure But I Think My F-350 Is Rated For 12.5k Loaded!!!!!


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Jpocket said:


> I wouldn't be too afraid of puting that weight on a dually Dump, but i wouldn't put a blade on it. Driveing a truck loaded like that is just a matter of knowing what your doing, some guys try to drive loaded trucks like there empty.


I retract that statement, you talking about 6tons in adition to the weight of the truck???????????

That isn't possible, unless your using lead. You can't get that much weight into the back of a pickup. Maybe a 12 ft Grain body, but not a pickup.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

People start overloading their trucks with salt and you are just waiting for an accident to happen.Now I'm not sure the of the figures on a 1 ton but 12000 pounds seems like a lot.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

12k pounds = 6ton

1 pallet of salt = 2450 pounds

4 pallets = 9800 pounds

44 bags @ 50 pounds each = 2200 pounds

9800 + 2200 = 12,000

240 x 50 pound bags = 12,000.

Thats one tall stack in the back.

I like to think my truck is tough but the most I will push it is 30 bags with plow off and 25 with plow on. That may be just me and I know i only have a 3/4ton but I still don't think I would add that much to a 1ton. Besides, Don't you lose count like after 197 or something?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

The confusion here is being created by people who don't know how to estimate weight correctly. Sure you think you are putting 12k on, or have a Dodge that weighs in at 15k, but you should recheck your math. I have seen a lot of people who swear up and down that their 1 ton weighs 15k empty, and will tow 40,000 lbs, and they really and truly believe it, but they are talking out of their a$$.
So, quick poll: what do you hate more? a lowballer taking accounts away, or a guy who loads a pickup 3 times beyond it's rated capacity then drives on public roads in bad weather endangering our loved ones?


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

I hate the lowballer, there are already plenty of A** holes on the road without these guys.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I doubt the low baller is going to cause a wreck on the road killing anyone so the over loader should be done away with.


----------

